# Hi!



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

My name's Rodney. I've been a hobby woodworker most of my adult life. I've been lurking, mostly checking out member projects here, and decided to take the plunge and sign on. I see a lot of great talent here on the site.
Right now most of my woodworking is concentrated on making canes. I got into making them a couple years ago when it became obvious I was going to need one. 
I like them because they're a manageable scale, useful and there are enough ways to make one I can keep busy a long time.
Rodney


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Rodney. Welcome. At 62, I'll probably be contacting you one of these days for one.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Welcome Rodney. I'm a newby as well. this is a good place.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to the site. I hope you are able to expand your knowledge base on here. Lots of guys share freely so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Rodney! I agree with Rich … might be contacting you soon myself! This is a great site. I hope you'll find it as enjoyable as I do. Again, welcome!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to Lumberjocks!! Canes have a limitless design and you will find a lot of them here on LJ's.
This site is full of ideas, encouragement and inspiration….......I love it…..............Jim


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome. It's always good to have new ideas and opinions added to the mix.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Howdy, neighbor. Welcome aboard.

I haven't completed any canes, but I've posted a few walking sticks. One awaiting my attention is made from wine corks (inspired of a visit to a Ellensburg wine tasting place). It just seemed like a fun challenge. It won't break, but it could bend, since it only uses 3/8" allthread. It's intended for novelty, as much as anything.

_
P.S. The DeKokers, owners of Country Tractor (Kabotas) and Country Frame (Maria's picture and print framing business), down on the south end of Chehalis, were good friends.

Kelly, of Desert Aire, WAsh.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Thanks everybody.
Kelly do you have pictures of the cork cane? I'd love to see it.
Rodney


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.

I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I'll take a photo of the in process beast. I set it aside because I don't like the bottom. That's the nice thing about allthread - I can alter the stick anytime I want.

Allthread is fun. It allows me to turn long canes and walking sticks, with a small lathe.

Don't know if it would interest you, or help, but I use rubber stoppers for the tips. I just drill a hole big enough for a deck screw, pre-drill the stick, then run the screw in. As the screw goes in, is sucks a little of the stopper in.

I like the stoppers because they taper and can be ground and sanded to follow the profile of the bottom of the sticks.

I have a few another canes off to the side waiting my attention also. One is a wormy beast (worms long vacated) with a turned top. Each hole has paint in it, then is filled with clear epoxy. It's different and with the turned top, someone will like it. The second will use the four 3/8"x3/8" aluminum strips set into segments of a taper I cut grooves in (ninety degrees apart), then cut into 3" sections. As such, it'll have open sections with only the four polished aluminum strips.



> Thanks everybody.
> Kelly do you have pictures of the cork cane? I d love to see it.
> Rodney
> 
> - rodneywt1180b


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

I make my tips from mostly 3/4 copper pipe and turn rubber stoppers to fit. The copper is glued on the shank with epoxy and the stopper is secured like yours with a screw up through the bottom. These days I use #10 stainless metal screws.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Headed out the door, but here a couple details:


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

That cork one is going to be awesome when you finish it. The tip in the second picture looks good. The red in the wormy one is an interesting effect. I tried filling all the worm tracks on one hiking stick with dried coffee grounds. I started it a while back and didn't like the results so I never finished it. I've seen really neat wormy wood treated that way before but around here the worms seem more hungry than artistic.
I envy your wine drinking skills as well. : )


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome Rodney, How?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I tried the coffee ground thing too. It has it's place, but, I agree, it isn't a good filler in each application.

The wormy wood picture was horrible. Sorry. It actually turned out better than the picture tells.

Thanks, I still have some plexi pices to mount and polish, then I need to alter the bottom, before I'm happy with the end result.

I don't drink wine, (a micro beer guy) but inherited a steamer trunk of new corks after a local winery closed down. Too, my wife drinks wine, so we stopped in at a wine tasting place in Ellensburg and they parted with a box of corks in hopes I'd do something with them.



> _ tried filling all the worm tracks on one hiking stick with dried coffee grounds. I started it a while back and didn t like the results so I never finished it. I ve seen really neat wormy wood treated that way before but around here the worms seem more hungry than artistic.
> I envy your wine drinking skills as well. : )
> 
> - rodneywt1180b
> _


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's. Alot of talented people here. Be inspired, post a project.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

> Welcome Rodney, How?
> 
> - papadan


Thanks for the welcome.
I don't get the question. Can you clarify please?
Rodney


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

How Hi are ya? LOL Just messing with the noob. ;-)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks rodneywt1180b!


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Thank you!
Rodney


----------

